# Microsoft Pluton Processor inside any AMD/Intel/Qualcom processors from 2022



## RoGeorge (May 28, 2022)

Did any of you knew about this?  

Microsoft convinced PC processor designers to embed a Microsoft Security Processor core, Pluton, inside the hardware of any normal processor.  Agreed in 2020, first models of AMD Ryzen 6000 laptops ready in 2022.  Updates for Pluton core through Windows Update only.  Part of the Microsoft chip-to-cloud, though Windows or not, Microsoft will control any processor.

https://www.howtogeek.com/779095/what-is-microsofts-pluton-security-processor/


----------



## getopt (May 28, 2022)

Microsoft *Matryoshka *Security.

Unsecurity inside.


----------



## Crivens (May 28, 2022)

Is that only x86? Or how about PPC? Mips?


----------



## RoGeorge (May 28, 2022)

I don't know.  Probably it's x86 for now, and once established they will try to push it as a norm for other architectures, too.


----------



## jbo (May 28, 2022)

"Chip to cloud"...

This is why I hate most things these days. And yes, the fact that there is even a buzzword/term for it adds to that.
Sure, lets have your generic desktop & server CPU talk directly to some remote infrastructure, I mean, why the heck not. After all, one can always add the word "protection" behind it to make it look like it's the correct thing to do.
Seems to work every time.


----------



## Crivens (May 28, 2022)

ARM seems to be on board, too. Everything windows, me thinks. And they wonder why some countries ban western HW/SW...


----------



## ralphbsz (May 28, 2022)

Now, can you explain to me how this is relevant to the bulk of computing, given that 99% of all computers in the world are server machines, in giant data centers, and run some Linux variant, not Windows? And they don't use any AMD laptop CPU, nor a Snapdragon SoC.

And on laptops / cell phones, can you explain how you can make the laptop secure without some form of TPM or similar trusted hardware that is deeply embedded in the platform and can't be bypassed?


----------



## RoGeorge (May 28, 2022)

- Pluton is OS agnostic yet it updates from Microsoft Update servers.
- This Rayzen 6000 laptop with embedded Pluton is only the first, not the only one, more will come.  Most likely the plan is to include Pluton in any processors, for mobile or server alike.
- Any other methode than the said TPM will be better.  The risk is too big, IMO.  The ability to remotely disable anybody's data is a too dangerous feature to put it in each and every device.  Suddenly any kind of redundancy (by OS diversity or by procs diversity) will be lost.

Would you trust Microsoft and its updates, today and forever?  Would you trust US govs, now and forever?  How do you know this Pluton/updates won't get hacked by another malicious actor?  Shutting down _all_ computers of a country could be as destructive as nuking its main cities.

Pluton solves nothing but introduces a deadly vulnerability, a single point of failure for everybody.

This article rants a little more on the possible problems:








						AMD’s new CPUs may be safe to deploy
					

AMD could have had a great CES for CPUs but it was tainted by two self-inflicted wounds.




					www.semiaccurate.com


----------

